# Blue Marlin in der Dom. Rep.



## dirkbo (6. April 2003)

Hi .... !
1998 im Sommer war ich in der Dom. Rep. ( Sosua ).
Bin dann dort zum Hafen und habe eine 6 stündige Hochseeangeltour gebucht. War echt geil !!!! Nach ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt hatten wir einen fetten Biss, der Fisch sprang bestimmt 2 Meter aus dem Wasser( alles auf Kamera gefilmt) und tauchte wie wild ab. Wir mußten mit der Yacht rückwärts fahren bis der Marlin unter uns war ( waren so knapp 300!!!! Meter ). Nach ungefähr 1 Stunde hatten wir ihn dann endlich an der Wasseroberfläche.
Zwei unserer Begleiter sind ins Wasser gesprungen und der Kapitän hatte ein Riesengaff ( wir halfen alle mit - 5 Deutsche und 2 seekranke Kanadier ). Dann hatten wir ihn endlich an Board.Das war vielleicht ne`Sauerei, das ganze Boot war voller Blut ( wie auf`m Schlachthof). 220 cm lang und 60 kg schwer.
Es war ein einmaliges Erlebniss .. bis heute, aber bestimmt nicht das letzte !!!!
Nur der Preis war happig 150 US$ pro Person !!!
Kann ich nur empfehlen !!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. April 2003)

Schick doch Deinen Film mal an Pete.
Er kann ihn bearbeiten und ins Board stellen.
Wäre mal echt toll das zu sehen.


----------



## grünfüssler (7. April 2003)

*jooooooooo.....*

so muss das sein..........
big game ist einfach ein erlebniss.
und der preis mit 150$ geht im vergleich zu anderen charterwucherern voll in ordnung.
gruss...das marlingehörennichtindosenfussel


----------



## dirkbo (8. April 2003)

*Blue Marlin Dom.Rep.*

Mit dem Video fürs Anglerboard ist in Arbeit.
Tippe mal so auf nach Ostern. Muß vorher noch in den Urlaub fahren#h .
Und Bilder habe ich auch, noch muß ich noch einscannen.
Leider war ich 1998 noch nicht " digitalisiert "


Gruß Dirk der Marlinschreck :g


----------



## wolle (8. April 2003)

na dann erst mal schönen urlaub,laß uns aber nicht zulange 
warten#h


----------



## wodibo (8. April 2003)

Big Game Berichte und Bildmaterial ist hier immer willkommen :z


----------



## dirkbo (9. April 2003)

*Blue Marlin Dom. Rep.*

Hallo kann mir denn jemand sagen wer " normale " Videos digitalisiert um sie hier im AB zur Verfügung zu stellen?
Habe ja noch nicht mal nen Rechner zu hause ... sitze hier auf der Arbeit und schlage mein Zeit im Internet tot ... #u 


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. April 2003)

@ dirkbo

Wende dich da an Pete.


----------



## dirkbo (10. April 2003)

*Blue Marlin*

@ Dorsch 1
 :z  Habe ich getan. Ich denke Ihr könnt mitte Mai mit dem Video rechnen ... iss echt ein Hammer !!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. April 2003)

@ dirkbo

Na da bin ich schon echt gespannt drauf.


----------



## Matthias Bons (29. Mai 2003)

hAI, 

mitte mAI

ist vorbAI

 wo ist das video ???

oder ist es schon irgendwo und ich depp habs noch nich gefunden?

&nbsp;

MfG

Matthias


----------



## Deichkind (30. Mai 2003)

@dirkbo

moin, moin erstmal!
normaler weise, wie auch jetzt hier in den antworten zu lesen, folgen mails wie: tolle bilder, guter bericht…
in diesem fall hebe ich mich aber mal von den antworten etwas ab denn ich finde big game buchstäblich zum kotzen. 

fische solcher grösse (obwohl deiner ja noch recht klein war) nur des spasses wegen abzuschlachten, finde ich wenig pervers denn es handelt sich ja schliesslich nicht, wie bei thunisch oder dorsch ect. um schwarmfische, oder?
und nur des fotos wegen in einer blutlache zu stehen – is das angelsport?
natürlich gab es auch vergleichbares hier: wettkampfangeln nur der pokale wegen! habe ich selber bis hin zur westdeutschen meisterschaft betrieben, aber damals hat mir leider dafür keiner auf die finger gehauen!

trotzdem nix für ungut!#h


----------



## grünfüssler (30. Mai 2003)

@ deichkind.........
anscheinend gehörst du leider zu den sportkameraden die erst schreiben und dann nachdenken.
zudem scheinst du vom BIG GAME FISCHEN keinen blassen schimmer zu haben.
und es war schon immer gefährlich,sich zu sachen zu äussern von denen man keine ahnung hat.
weil 
1. fische die beim big game gefangen werden sind im prinzip NICHT überlebensfähig .viele der fische erleiden schon im drill einen herzinfarkt und kommen daher schon tot ans boot.
die die nach stundenlangem drill wieder zurückgesetzt werden(sinnloserweise)  werden zu fast 90%(laut seriösen studien)ein opfer der haie oder anderer räuber.
2.die beim BIG GAME gefangenen grossfische werden GRUNDSÄTZLICh
dem MENSCHLICHEN VERZEHR ZUGEFÜHRT.
das heisst das der skipper die gefangenen grossfische sofort bei ankunft im hafen (oder sogar schon vorher,per telefon)an hoteliers oder an  grosshändler verkauft.
ich denke also das BIG GAME FISCHEN sogar wesentlich sinnvollere fischerei ist als das bei uns ach so beliebte CATCH and REALEASE bei karpfenanglern(dem ich persönlich eigentlich fast überhaupt nichts positives abgewinnen kann).
wenn ich nämlich einen fisch nicht essen will und wenn ich ihn so schonend wie möglich behandeln will,dann fische ich einfach nicht auf ihn und drille ihn nicht nur um ihn dann zu fotografieren........
gruss....das ichfischefairfussel


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Mai 2003)

Also,
ich habe weder was gegen das Karpfenfischen, noch was gegen das Big Game. Ich kenne auch beides und habe beides ausgiebig betrieben. Es gibt aber durchaus Dinge, die ich negativ empfinde.
1. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, das eine zügig und vernünftig gedrillter Großfisch sowieso stirbt. Die IGFA ist da übrigens auc h meiner Meinung.... Das blöde Foto am Galgen rechtfertigt nicht die
Tötung des Fisches.
2. Die meisten Fische, die der Verwertung zugeführt werden, dienen den Skippern als Zubrot. Sie haben oft nicht die Kundschaft, die eine wirkliche Kostencharter bezahlen kann und
muß daher auf die Verwertung der Fische zurückgreifen.
3.Viele Fische werden aus reiner Trophäengeilheit getötet. Die
Angelei auf Großhai findet nur aus diesen Gründen statt. Wer will
schon Hai verwerten - und wer tut es???
4.Was mich am Big Game aber am meisten gestört hat und mich zur Aufgabe der Geschichte gebracht hat: Wo bitte bin ich hier der Angler?? Ich bin derjenige, der den Zirkus bezahlt und sich an
dem Großgerät ausarbeiten kann. Ich habe an dem Fang der Fische nichts, aber auch garnichts bestimmt. Ich weiß nicht, wo der Fisch ist, wann er dort ist, warum  er dann dort ist, welche Köder/Methode usw.....
Natürlich jault jetzt jeder auf, der schon mal auf so einer Kiste gesessen hat und meint, er hätte Ahnung! (Und einen Fisch von
mehr als 2m Länge über dem Sofa hat)
Wieviele Angeltage braucht man um Ahnung zu haben?? Wieviele
Angeltage mutet man z.B. Junganglern zu, bis ihnen die Alten
zugestehen: So, jetzt habt ihr Ahnung, jetzt dürft ihr allein los.

Ein Bekannter war einmal mit seinem Orkney Strikeliner 4,9 m
Länge. 40 PS Außenborder los und hat in Kroatien von dieser
Schüssel einen 80 kg Bluefin gefangen. Das ist ein selbstgefangener Fisch.
Fazit: Jedem das Seine. Ich habe mit grundsätzlich keiner Angel-
methode Probleme. Nur ringt mir eine selbst erarbeiteter Karpfen oder Meerforelle wesentlich mehr Achtung ab als er noch so hart erpumpter "Big Game Fisch" (was für ein blöder Ausdruck ).
Es ist aber auch wunderschön, bei Traumwetter auf den Kanaren
mit einem Boot draußen zu sein, das Wasser unter einem ist wie ein tiefer blauer Dom, man kann 40m Tief sehen und unten tauchen dann plötzlich die ersten Thune auf und sammeln die wie an einer Perlenkette absinkenden Sardinenstückchen ein.........


----------



## Deichkind (30. Mai 2003)

@grünfüssler

mag ja sein, dass ich vom big game keine ahnung habe (was ich aber nicht sonderlich schlimm finde) und was die "catch and release"- geschichte angeht, stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu aber dein küchen/verwertungsargument gehört meiner meinung nach in die sparte: argumente daür gibt es immer! ist halt nur eine frage der sichtweise. 
aber muss es denn marlin sein?
wenn man unbedingt auf exoten fischen möchte und nen richtigen brocken landen will und vielleicht der küche eines hotels auch noch ne freude machen will, kann man dann nicht z.b. thun oder andere schwarmfische angeln?
es geht einfach um das vorkommen der art! die touris beim big game interessiert doch eigentlich nur das foto, das schwert und, sofern es überhaupt richtige angler sind, was ja oft nicht mal der fall ist, die flosse! das sind ja schliesslich keine norge-fahrer die mit filets nach hause kommen!


----------



## miramar (30. Mai 2003)

@grünfüssler
wenn man weiß das der Fisch beim Drill nen Herzinfarkt bekommt, dann sollte man ihn doch nicht drillen oder fangen, nur weils Spaß macht, leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein... Alte Omas erschrecken macht evtl auch spaß, aber ich tue es nicht weil ich weiß das sie evtl auch nen Herzinfarkt kriegen...,
und dem Satz:

Das war vielleicht ne`Sauerei, das ganze Boot war voller Blut 
( wie auf`m Schlachthof). 

Finde ich auch schon recht makaber, Ich denke das wäre für mich das letzte mal "Big Game Fishing" gewesen Ich habe auch keine Ahnung von dieser Angelmethode, aber ich schließe mich Punkt 4 von Dolfin an. Ich bin der meinung Gesunder Menschenverstand und ein wenig Verständniss für die lebende Kreatur reichen hier aus...

Im übrigen finde ich es keine Kunst, wenn man mir sagt hier mußt Du deinen Haken reinwerfen , dann fängst Du etwas..., das kann mein Neffe mit 11 Jahren auch.

Ich finde es auch keines wegs "gefährlich" sich zu Themen zu äußern von denen mann keine Ahnung hat, man sollte sich bloß eines besseren belehren lassen undsich auch überzeugen lassen können.


----------



## grünfüssler (30. Mai 2003)

zu deiner information.....
gefangene fische dem verzehr zuzuführen ist in meinen augen ein sehr guter(wenn nicht der einzige wahre und sinnvolle grund) um das angeln zu rechtfertigen !!!!

die marline und schwertfisch
werden genauso industriell befischt wie thune, dorsche oder viele andere fischarten. beim BIG GAME hast du aber nicht diese riesigen mengen "unerwünschten beifangs"wie das bei der normalen netzfischerei der fall ist.
dieser wandert tot oder sterbend ins meer zurück und ist somit verloren.
beim big game fängst du mit einem köder ganz gezielt deinen zielfisch,ohne dabei andere arten zu tangieren.
du solltest dir mal die fangmengen ansehen in denen marline oder schwertfische jedes jahr angelandet werden.
wenn die entwicklung in der ostsee so weitergeht werden wohl demnächst eher die dorsche zu den exoten zählen und in geringeren mengen gefangen.
gruss....das immernochfairfussel


----------



## grünfüssler (30. Mai 2003)

habe eben erst die beiden neuen beiträge gesehen..
daher noch diese ergänzungen......
1.ich würde nie einen fisch aus trophäengeilheit drillen oder töten .
geschweige denn würde ich einen grossfisch drillen nur um ein foto von ihm zu machen.
2. die IGFA belügt meines erachtens nach ihre mitglieder um des lieben geldes willens.
weil wenn niemand mehr die (überflüssigen)tagmarken von diesen organisationen kauft(für sehr teures geld !!!) können sich diese abzocker wohl ihren riesigen verwaltungsaufwand nicht mehr leisten.
3. ich angle um verwertbare grossfische möglichst gezielt und möglichst schonend zu fangen und dann sinnvoll zu verwerten (dabei bleibt das töten und das blut naturgemäss leider nicht aus).
das war und ist mein grundsatz,bei jeder angelart die ich praktiziere !!!!
von allen anderen beweggründen,die hier angeführt werden,nehme ich kilometerweit abstand !!!!!
aber wie immer auch hier.....jedem so wie es ihm gefällt
gruss...das sodenkeichfussel


----------



## Fishbuster (30. Mai 2003)

*Blue Marlin i.d. Dom Rep.*

An das DEICHKIND!
Ich glaube, dass du hinter dem Deich grossgeworden bist.
Sonst wüsstest du bestimmt, dass Marline keine Exotenfische sind, sondern Fische wie die Thunfische. Sie werden auch gewerblich befischt wie Thune, meistens mit der Longline. Nur, für den SPORTfischer sind diese Fische das Besondere, weil sie meistens einen schönen Drill liefern. Das man sie suchen muss wie andere Fische, ist auch jedem klar. Oder?
Das  freilassen oder mitnehmen dieser Fische stellt u.a. ein ganz anderes Problem da. Es ist VERBOTEN das ein Sportfischer seine Fische verkauft. Hier in Spanien stehen hohe Strafen darauf. Aus diesem Grunde werden viele solcher Fische wieder freigelassen, obwohl der Sportfisch Capt. die Fische gerne, wegen der Geldeinnahme, mitnehmen würde.
P.S.: Auch das DORSCHfischen wird unter BIG GAME eingestuft!
Petri Heil:b


----------



## dirkbo (2. Oktober 2003)

Oh, was hab ich da losgetreten?
Nur mal zur Info ... der Marlin wurde zum Teil auch von mir selber verspeist ( Koch im Hotel hat für ein paar Pesos ein tolles Gericht gezaubert)
Und im Hafen haben sich dann hungrige Einheimische jeweils ein Stück von mir abschneiden lassen um ihre Familien zu ernähren.
Und der Satz." Das war vielleicht ne Sauerei ( wie auf`m Schlachthof) rührt daher .... ich war das erste mal auf so einem Boot und habe das erste mal im Leben so einen tollen Fisch gefangen...
Und er mußte ja nunmal getötet werden, da wir ihn bereits 40 min gedrillt hatten und er ziemlich an Ende war. Und bei einem so großen Fisch , wer schonmal größere Fische getötet hat weiß wovon ich spreche, ist nunmal auch eine Menge Blut im Spiel.
Das Heck wurde aber sofort gereinigt mit einem Schlauch. Mir fiel das mit Blut nur sooo sehr auf, weil meinem Bruder sooo schlecht geworden ist, dass sein ganzer Angeltag im Eimer war.
Ok, ich muß zugeben meine Wortwahl war etwas hart ausgedrückt und vielleicht etwas unpassend... ich wollte alles nur so realitätsgetreu rüberbringen.
Und trotzdem war es das größte für mich in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben!!!!
Und außerdem habe ich noch einen sozialen Beitrag geleistet und mehrere Familien satt bekommen.

P.S. Video folgt ... nur leider hatte ich bis jetzt jede Menge Stress und es leider noch nicht geschafft das Video zu digitalisieren ... sorry, weiß Mai ist vor bei ... ja, ja wir haben schon Oktober ... schwitz
Aber mein Versprechen steht weiterhin ... das Video kommt ... bald!


----------

